# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  النسخة الديمو المنتظرة بشدة للعبة كرة القدم الأولى عالميا pes 2013 بمساحة 1 جيجا

## Mr_HelL

PES 2013
Demo



Game Size : 1 Gb
Game Sort : Soccer


- Unrar All Parts
- Start Installation setup.exe Then Play


OS: Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7
Processor: 2.4 GHz dual core
Memory: 1.5 GB RAM (Windows XP) / 2 GB (Windows Vista and Windows 7)
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 8000 series or ATI Radeon HD 2000 series or better
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0c
Hard Drive: 10 GB






































لتحميل النسخة الريباك 470 ميجا
هااام : بعد التسطيب لازم تعملو زي الصورة هي 




Only One Link

LetitBit

http://takemyfile.com/7268789

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/7268790

TurboBit

http://takemyfile.com/7268791

JumboFiles



FileRio

http://takemyfile.com/7268792

RapidShare

http://takemyfile.com/7268793

FileCould

http://takemyfile.com/7268819



200Mb Per Link

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/7268794
http://takemyfile.com/7268795
http://takemyfile.com/7268796

FileRio

http://takemyfile.com/7268797
http://takemyfile.com/7268798
http://takemyfile.com/7268799

RapidShare

http://takemyfile.com/7268800
http://takemyfile.com/7268801
http://takemyfile.com/7268802

SendSpace

http://takemyfile.com/7268803
http://takemyfile.com/7268804
http://takemyfile.com/7268805

FileCould

http://takemyfile.com/7268816
http://takemyfile.com/7268817
http://takemyfile.com/7268818


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


لتحميل النسخة الديمو بدون ضغط بمساحة 1 جيجا

Only One Link

LetitBit

http://takemyfile.com/7267529

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/7267471

TurboBit

http://takemyfile.com/7267472

EzzFile

http://takemyfile.com/7267556

FileRio

http://takemyfile.com/7267530

JumboFiles





200.Mb Per Link

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/7267509
http://takemyfile.com/7267510
http://takemyfile.com/7267511
http://takemyfile.com/7267512
http://takemyfile.com/7267513
http://takemyfile.com/7267514


TurboBit

http://takemyfile.com/7267482
http://takemyfile.com/7267483
http://takemyfile.com/7267484
http://takemyfile.com/7267485
http://takemyfile.com/7267486
http://takemyfile.com/7267487




RapidShare

http://takemyfile.com/7267503
http://takemyfile.com/7267504
http://takemyfile.com/7267505
http://takemyfile.com/7267506
http://takemyfile.com/7267507
http://takemyfile.com/7267508



JumboFiles

http://takemyfile.com/7267488
http://takemyfile.com/7267489
http://takemyfile.com/7267490
http://takemyfile.com/7267524
http://takemyfile.com/7267491
http://takemyfile.com/7267492



SendSpace

http://takemyfile.com/7267493
http://takemyfile.com/7267494
http://takemyfile.com/7267495
http://takemyfile.com/7267496
http://takemyfile.com/7267497
http://takemyfile.com/7267498



FileRio

http://takemyfile.com/7267515
http://takemyfile.com/7267516
http://takemyfile.com/7267517
http://takemyfile.com/7267518
http://takemyfile.com/7267519
http://takemyfile.com/7267520



Filecould

http://takemyfile.com/7267548
http://takemyfile.com/7267549
http://takemyfile.com/7267550
http://takemyfile.com/7267551
http://takemyfile.com/7267552
http://takemyfile.com/7267553

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ياي ياي شو هاللعبه الحلوه 
هلا الشباب كلهم بنبسطو عليها خاصة اجت بوقتها رمضان وملل و روتين بهيك بتسلو 
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه *

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله انا قاعد انزل فيها . . وان شاء الله تزبط معاي . . وتنزل .

----------

